
Burger King to Buy Popeyes for $1.8bn--BK Version of KFC's Double Down Coming? - bernardmeyer
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39043749
======
bediger4000
Popeyes is clearly circling the drain, then. Burger King's corporate standards
and culture lead to sloppy, unclean restaurants with inattentive staff, and
greasy, inedible food. BK will ruin whatever Popeyes has going for it.

